# 3rd Annual SoCal240SX.org Shine Street meet! 2/1/03



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

Saturday February 1st, 2003

10AM-3PM

At:
Shine Street
20925 Bonita St.
Carson CA 90746
310.329.6200

The first year we had over 35 cars; last year we had over 45. This year? We'll see.

All cars welcome!

-alex


----------



## ga16denismo (May 15, 2002)

Cool...I'm there since I literally live down the street from Shine Street...


----------

